# OE M double spoke wheels weights...



## marksmith (Aug 9, 2003)

Does anyone know the weigth of the OE M3 18" and 19" standard-issue "M" double spoke style 67 wheel? I have a new M3 (which came w/ 19's) and I have no idea what the weigth is. Someone at the dealership (my former Dinan
rep. & service advisor) stated that the 19's are actually lighter than the 18's, the difference being a true fordged method vs. a cast process and the use of lighter alloy. From my initial impressions (90 miles om my M3) the 19's are really not as massive and problematic as I had anticipated. Also, if one were to look for a wheel that is truly a lightweigth 18" (in context, light might be something like the SSR Comps at 16.5 lbs) whats' out there that would be well suited to the E46 M3? (aesthetics, build-quality & weigth)
Thanks.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

marksmith said:


> Does anyone know the weigth of the OE M3 18" and 19" standard-issue "M" double spoke style 67 wheel? I have a new M3 (which came w/ 19's) and I have no idea what the weigth is. Someone at the dealership (my former Dinan
> rep. & service advisor) stated that the 19's are actually lighter than the 18's, the difference being a true fordged method vs. a cast process and the use of lighter alloy. From my initial impressions (90 miles om my M3) the 19's are really not as massive and problematic as I had anticipated. Also, if one were to look for a wheel that is truly a lightweigth 18" (in context, light might be something like the SSR Comps at 16.5 lbs) whats' out there that would be well suited to the E46 M3? (aesthetics, build-quality & weigth)
> Thanks.


OE 18 and 19's are about the same weight (within about 1/2 lb) - 24 front and 26 or so rear. 18's are cast and 19's are forged which accounts for this.
If you are looking for light weight wheels the SSR Comp is a good, cheap choice. Also, EvoSport RG8 is an excellent wheel (likely much stronger than SSR) and very light as well. Another one may be Volk - I believe they now have a wheel for our cars.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

kubi's right, the stock M3 wheels are in the 25-27lb range, both for 18s and 19s.

For lightweight, your options are SSR Comps in 18, Evosport's RG8 in 18 and 19, BBS RG-R or RS-GT in 18 or 19, and there is a new wheel coming soon that is a CSL wheel replica that is being made by the same folks as the RG-8s.

Do a search here for CSL wheels and you should find the info on those.


----------

